# Boston PD background process question



## lostfx (Dec 23, 2005)

Hi, I'm all new to this. This is the first time any police department has called me even thou this has been my worst score yet. I scored a 92 no vet, no resident, but am number 8 on the Boston PD Vietnamese speaking list. I notice I had to sign a separate list. Ok to my question.

The question I have is, in the packet it required me to get records from my last 2 employer and also a notarized copy of my last 3 years attendances record. I wouldn't have a problem with this but one of my previous employer is giving me a really hard time. They are very reluctant to give up the information; they also refused to fill out the HRD part in the package. I said this was all acceptable if they could just write a letter saying they could not do so cause of company policy. They refuse to write such a letter, and said I'm just trying to make things complicated. My other 2 employer gave up the information no questions ask. So I might have to show up to the interview schedule December 28, 2005. Missing 1.5 years of my attendances record, and also with a HRD form not filled out. No letter from the employer saying that they refuse to give up the information. Do you think the investigator is going to even believe me? Are they even going to except my Background package? I was wondering if anyone else had problems getting records from there previous employer and how did that turn out.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Call your background investigator or someone at the unit and speak with them now, get their input. Don't wait till the 28th and show up unprepared.


----------



## RedWaterMan (Dec 19, 2005)

Get on it immediately with your investigator.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Call Recruit Investigations YESTERDAY! You can speak to anyone there. The number should be in your packet.


----------



## lostfx (Dec 23, 2005)

I called up the investigating unit after this happen. The person told me that I should be able to receive a letter from them stating either they do not have enough time to fallow through with this or company police does not allow this action. Then I called up my previous employer HR person. His answer "you are lucky we are even done this much for you". Still haven't been able to get back through to the investigating unit to see what they say about it, called them a few time and left a message no reply yet. I will be trying again today. I'm just so pissed off at my previous employer HR; he has always made everything so difficult even when I was working there.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Keep calling Recruit Investigations until you get through and explain that your former employer is giving you a hard time about even getting a letter. As long as you stay on top of it, you shouldn't have a problem... you are doing all that you can on your end! Good luck.


----------



## lostfx (Dec 23, 2005)

Ok I finally got through. The gentleman told me to wait till my interview on Wednesday in which then I will be assigned a detective. Then explain to the detective what happen and they will take it from there. I really hope this is the right answer. Maybe I just worry too much. Then again after taken the CS test 3 times and finally given a shot, I just don't' want anything to go wrong.


----------



## OciferpeteHPD3500 (May 27, 2005)

Just curious did you leave on bad terms with them? Or is it the holiday season they just don't want to deal with them also what was the company type or name?


----------



## lostfx (Dec 23, 2005)

When I was at the company there were always complains about the HR guy not wanting to do his job. I remember him taking a month to transfer my 401k over even when I filled out all the paper work and all I needed was his signature, it took him a month to get off his ass and ask or corporate offices if he could sign it. The name of the company was Innterstep when I first started since then it has switched over to 2 different companies. They are a small engineering/manufacturing firm; I have had a bad experience with the company from the beginning. I think the bad vib is from the company financial problems. It makes for a lot of unhappy employee. During my time there 50% of my department was laid off, I left in good terms with my manager and supervisors for a higher paying more secure job. 



OciferpeteHPD3500 said:


> Just curious did you leave on bad terms with them? Or is it the holiday season they just don't want to deal with them also what was the company type or name?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I have a friend who is also going through the process right now and ran into a similar problem from one of her past jobs. She also spoke to a recruit investigator today who told her to *write a letter herself* explaining the situation. So she is wording it along the lines of:

"To whom it may concern,

Per Det. So-and-so , [and explain the situation here]."

Just cover your ass to be on the safe side.


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

I have a somewhat similar situation with Boston, my packet is due on the 27th. Boston asks for a Supervisor Form, HR Form, Attendance Form ( past 3 years) and a copy of your Personal Folder from your current employer and 2 past. I got all required documents from my current full time employer. I have a 2nd job, a consulting gig. I had them fill out an HR and Supervisory form but they do not keep a Personal File on me. The full time Company I worked for previously to that is now out of business. I tracked down my old supervisor who filled out the form but I can not get my HR form filled or a copy of my Personal Folder. I went back to the job before that one and got my Supervisor form filled and a copy of my Personal Record but HR would only fill out 1/2 the form. I hope this will suffice.......



Officer Dunngeon said:


> I have a friend who is also going through the process right now and ran into a similar problem from one of her past jobs. She also spoke to a recruit investigator today who told her to *write a letter herself* explaining the situation. So she is wording it along the lines of:
> 
> "To whom it may concern,
> 
> ...


----------



## lostfx (Dec 23, 2005)

That's a very good idea that the investigator I talked to hadn't mention. I wonder if a lot of people have problems with that section. I guess some work place are just reluctant to give up information or just don't have the information. So far, only my current job responsive to the request. One of my previous job said they shred employee records 16 months after the resign date, but at least they are willing to write a letter saying so. 



Officer Dunngeon said:


> I have a friend who is also going through the process right now and ran into a similar problem from one of her past jobs. She also spoke to a recruit investigator today who told her to *write a letter herself* explaining the situation. So she is wording it along the lines of:
> 
> "To whom it may concern,
> 
> ...


----------



## AFCOP (Jan 30, 2005)

lostfx said:


> That's a very good idea that the investigator I talked to hadn't mention. I wonder if a lot of people have problems with that section. I guess some work place are just reluctant to give up information or just don't have the information. So far, only my current job responsive to the request. One of my previous job said they shred employee records 16 months after the resign date, but at least they are willing to write a letter saying so.


I ran into some problems getting the info, one of my jobs they dont keep attendance records so I told my investigator that, my military job, the dont keep an active attendance record so my 1sgt wrote me a letter stating that I dont abuse time off etc. my personnel file is way to big to be photo copying...so I didnt, my current job just printed out my attendance record for the last few years and I turned that in. 
I was missing some of the required documents by the application deadline, and I told them what I was missing and that I would have it to them ASAP...
I wouldnt sweat it too much.


----------

